# Testspieler für Browsergame gesucht



## Yamei19 (5. August 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe seit längerem schon Spaß am Programmieren gefunden leider in dieser Richtung aber nichts wirkliches gelernt, so dass ich mir selber ein wenig HTML, PHP, CSS und Javascript beigebracht habe. Dann habe ich mit dem erlernten ein bisschen herumexperimentiert und heraus kam dann dieses kleine Browsergame: http://www.movietycoon.de
Ich will eigentlich auch nicht wirklich Werbung dafür machen, da es auch noch nicht 100% fertig ist. Aber wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich ein paar Freiwillige, die vielleicht Lust haben mich zu unterstützen, in dem sie einfach mitspielen. Mich vielleicht wissen lassen was man besser machen kann, was nicht funktioniert oder andere Kritik. Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar jemanden der Lust hat mich bei der Programmierung oder vor allem am Design zu unterstützen. 

Es ist auch nichts besonders anspruchsvolles, da, wie gesagt, meine Programmierkenntnisse beschränkt sind.
In diesem Spiel geht es um Kinofilme. Man wählt eine Karriere als Produzent, Schauspieler, Regisseur oder Kinomanager. Man produziert Filme oder man zeigt sie halt als Kinomanager in seinem Kino. 

Für jede Info bin ich dankbar...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2017)

Ich möchte bei Interessenten darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns komplett von diesem Projekt distanzieren. Außerdem solltet Ihr Euch vor einer Registrierung bewusst sein, dass das Projekt keinerlei Datenschutzausweisungen hat und keine sichere Verbindung beim Übermitteln der Daten besteht.


----------



## Tikume (6. August 2017)

Es ist halt ein Hobbyprojekt und dabei wird es auch bleiben. Das was man auf der Seite sieht ist halt ... abschreckend.

Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen.


----------



## Pepperchunk (22. Mai 2019)

Ich würde es gerne mal intensiv testen, da es mir Spaß macht neue Projekte zu begleiten und Verbesserungen aufzuzeigen. Letztes Jahr habe ich auch schon für eine Webseite die verschiedenen Casino Softwares durchgetestet und bewertet. Aber bitte gib mir etwas Zeit, da ich beruflich auch noch Dinge zu tun habe. Kann dir nächsten Monat ein genaues Feedback zu deinem Spiel geben.


----------

